# 97 Ford Super Duty Rear End Change



## Time 2 Mow (Apr 15, 2001)

My 97 Ford Super Duty w/ the Diesel has a 5.11 gear ratio rear end and gets bad gas mileage. Do you guys think I can switch out the rear end farily easily?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Do you have the auto or 5 sp. If its an auto leave it alone, if its a 5 sp, I would think that another ring and pinon set should be available for under $ 1000.00 installed.
An entire rear end unit will be alot more than that.But remember the reason that gear is in the truck is to move the 15K the trucks gvw was desinged for.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The cheaper alternative might be a rear axel swap. For 500 bucks or so, I am sure you can find a 4.10 rear end out of a wrecked F 250 HD or F 350. I recomend leaving the truck as, Is, its a work truck not an escort the gas millage isn't going to be great.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I highly doubt the F250/350 has the same brakes as the 15K GVWR F450,although the ring and pinion are the same.Id leave it alone-a 15K GVWR truck isnt going to get good fuel economy no matter what-and i f you change them0you'll have no power when loaded to the max.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

87-97 F- Super Duty's came with a Dana model 80 rearend.
87-01 F - 250/350 SRW come with a Ford/Sterling 10 1/4 Rearend.
87-97 F - 350 DRW come with a Dana model 60 Rearend I think.
99-01 F - 350 DRW come with a Dana model 70 Rearend.
99-01 F - 450 DRW come with a Dana model 80 Rearend.
99-01 F - 550 DRW come with a Dana model 135 Rearend.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

*Axle Ratio*

You're best to leave it alone. 4.10 on that truck might be a little disappointing. I don't believe anything like a 4.88 is available either for that year.


----------



## cajuncutter (Mar 23, 2001)

I have never heard of 5.11 ration in these trucks however 4.10 is the common ratio..I do not know what you call bad gas milage but I am getting 14 on a bad day with a 93 crew cab 350 dually..4.10 ration behind a manula 5 speed..235000 miles on motor..I have a buddy that got a 95 250 ext/cab with power stroke with an auto trans..3.55 rear end..he does get horrible milage due to the fact that he is not running in the power band which is the most efficient for diesles...so what ever you do do not goto the 3.55 you will average 10.5 to the gal.


----------

